

Ask HN: Where do you find your designers? - Mochaka

We&#x27;re looking for a designer to do our main website Our startup is still in development process, so we want to find a freelancer who is discrete and will sign an NDA, but most of all we want someone very talented who can create a stunning design!<p>Where do you guys go for designers?
======
AegisFit
I had many bad experiences with sites like Elance. And I don't have designers
around me. This is why I'm working on qwikast.com which aims to solve that
problem ;-)

~~~
Mochaka
Sounds awesome!

------
rpicard
I think Dribbble is a popular place to find designers.

